
Miso scores $10M to bring hamburger-flipping robot to more restaurants - ohjeez
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/15/miso-scores-10-million-to-bring-its-hamburger-flipping-robot-to-more-restaurants/
======
JoeAltmaier
Cool! Its a start. Still working with a conventional flat-top. I imagine
forward to a total automated food robot with meat cooked in closed containers
and delivered to buns ready with condiments squirted on, wrapped bagged and
dropped in a chute for drive-thru customers. No humans involved!

~~~
sharemywin
The president of the new FANG corporation announced today the addition of new
skills to your home press 1 device.

press 1 for cheezachamburger...it's synthetically created mildly unpleasant
goo created from beecheezin. An extraordinarily inexpensive brainless chimera
of cheese, chicken and beef grown in a lab for your tasteless pleasure.

Press 1 for other news...with the FANG hostile take over of the second to last
corporation today, they announced another stock buyback program leaving only
13 official stock holders who now hold 99.9999% of all wealth in the world.

~~~
sharemywin
I do think it's a pretty neat invention. cool use of image recognition.

